# The long Hold



## Resistance443 (May 10, 2008)

The battle raged on...the Space marines ranks depleted yet still fighting with great valour...well until the machines from hell arose. No mercy present in their metalic bodies. Soon a a battle became a strugle merely for survival. The killing, destruction and decapitation. The marines lost hope, with the final terminator surenduring his arms, The Necrons know no valour as the second he dropped his bolter a sword pierced his armour and continued through his chest...that semingly brought rage through the last of us. We seemed to fight valiantly until we lost the foothold, the last of us laying on the ground...waiting for what we knew what was to come. But as the Necrons raised their weapons ready to slice and dice a hellfire began...at first the tau seemed to be the cause of it but soon as the Necrons retreated a sister emerged with a whole company of the sisters of battle. The Mighty space marines were somehow darker from that day on...perhaps the need for help was the cause, but non the less our hopes stand strong as we assault a Necron base. But we promised never again, to be treated as a child who needed help...never again...


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

good start, now where is the rest of It mate?

Cheers,

Zboy234


----------

